# ThrottleStop issues on Windows 11



## MutatedT7 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey there everyone!

I recently updated to Windows 11, and to my surprise, ThrottleStop is now no longer functioning.
I saw a post by @henry432 on this issue, however I'm not sure if the advise is applicable and since
I didn't quite understand the techniques and topics discussed, I'm here to ask for a fix and help on my similar situation.

After updating I found my FIVR window looking like this, everything grayed out and unable to unlock the adjustable voltage,
with my offsets being reset to 0 (see attachment).

I have tried reinstalling ThrottleStop, deleting the .ini file, as well as making sure that Core Isolation Memory Integrity is turned off.
Does anyone know what's going on and how to fix this?
Thanks in advance!
-Valentine


----------



## AOne (Feb 19, 2022)

Your BIOS have been updated with the upgrade. Same happened to me few months ago when switching to W11. Disable the update in Device manager and flash the previous version of BIOS and all will be back to good.


----------



## MutatedT7 (Feb 19, 2022)

AOne said:


> Your BIOS have been updated with the upgrade. Same happened to me few months ago when switching to W11. Disable the update in Device manager and flash the previous version of BIOS and all will be back to good.


Hey AOne! Thanks for your response,
Is there some tutorial or post I can use to flash my bios with instructions?
I don't know how to, and I don't want to fall into the trap of crappy YouTube tutorials again

And in Device Manager, what should I disable exactly?


----------



## AOne (Feb 19, 2022)

It all depends on your model. I'm pretty sure it's all explained in the Support section of the manufacturer and you could also find the needed bios file there.


----------

